

The "death of spam" has been greatly exaggerated - razorburn
http://blogs.ft.com/techblog/2008/11/put-that-champagne-away-the-death-of-spam-has-been-greatly-exaggerated/

======
rms
It's dead enough for me. I get around 200 spam emails a day because any email
dictionary will spit out my email. Gmail's spam filter is the best in the
business. Never had a false positive.

